# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  offseason pics III(arnold bulked!!!)

## thetank

ive collected some offseason pics i found on other boards, that i didnt see on the thread here..was going 2 just add them 2 the end of "more offseason pics" thread, but theres been alot of posts since the last pic, so in order 2 avoid that rather large gap between em, ive started a new thread. so anyway..
i would like 2 thank ibiza69 for posting so many wicked offseason pics, ide have 2 say of any thread on any message board in exsistance, ive looked through that one the most. as a powerlifter, i love seeing pros at the peak of thier bulk, nothing inspires me more!!
so this is a collection of offseason bbers, a few plers, and misc strength athletes pics i like, basically, a compilation of the thickest human beings ive ever seen, from all lifting sports.
starting off, with the man himself, ARNOLD!inbetween olympia's back in his prime, and lookin like a freakin tank!!

----------


## thetank

pics from Mr Southern Hemisphere
1974 Arnold guest posing.

----------


## thetank

more arnold. BEAST

----------


## thetank

bonjour!

----------


## thetank

ive been stripped of all ambition 2 succeed in life. thanks tony robbins.

----------


## thetank

"arnold at 19"

----------


## thetank

more at 19

----------


## thetank



----------


## thetank

MOE, from SEVENTY-FOE

----------


## thetank

"man, your laptop is so sweet, its like a portable.....computer."
-kevin commerford...im ashamed 2 admit, a good friend of mine.
CASEY VIATOR

----------


## thetank

my favourite offseason pic of all time...look at this fucking beast!!!
DJ~

----------


## thetank

yee-haw

----------


## thetank

DJ again

----------


## thetank

ronnie. i think even gods surprised.

----------


## thetank

woah

----------


## thetank

anarchy, in the uk!

----------


## BigMike J

GREAT THREAD! keepem coming.

----------


## thetank

some dorian

----------


## BigMike J

i don't think ronnie can pack on anymore meat.

----------


## thetank

oh im not even 1/2 done brotha!!!
that one of dj's crazy eh?!

----------


## thetank

wurd, ta big burd.

----------


## thetank

4-arm!

----------


## thetank

dorian once agian

----------


## thetank

animals!

----------


## thetank

cutlery!

----------


## thetank

swiss guy?

----------


## thetank

levrone

----------


## thetank

FUX ME!!! this isint 2 bulked, but i just love these pics.

----------


## thetank

those traps!!! inhumane.

----------


## thetank

last one of fux.

----------


## thetank

scott medelson, World Record holder for the benchpress at 875!!!!
one of my idols.

----------


## thetank

who said powerlifters are fat??? look at em' bodybuilders!! gluttonus swines!!

----------


## thetank

this guy is a fucking animal, but something just doesnt look right here...i mean, is this possible????
WORLD HARRIS

----------


## thetank

yeeeiiikes!

----------


## thetank

THE THING!!(his halloween "costume")

----------


## thetank

the man himself, VICK RICHARDS

----------


## thetank

vic2

----------


## thetank

vic3
i gotta go 2 bed, its 8 am here. hah. more 2 come in like 6 hours.
peace.

----------


## FCECC2

> this guy is a fucking animal, but something just doesnt look right here...i mean, is this possible????
> WORLD HARRIS



 :EEK!:  fuck i think harris will be the next "big" thing, just unbelievable

----------


## ripsid

World's not THAT big! He's tremendously FUCKING HUGE! MY GOD! 
I was back in the 80's and still now a HUGE fan of Vic..Just a f'n monster! 

SID

----------


## mass junkie

> my favourite offseason pic of all time...look at this fucking beast!!!
> DJ~


maybe its just me but I love the offseason look...............just looks freaking unreal

----------


## retired

some of these pics are digitally enhanced.

----------


## David22

Please...
MORE, MORE, MORE !

This pics are absolutely awesome !

----------


## Vice

Sorry to burst your bubble, but the first DJ pic is morphed, it was posted on MM board quite awhile back by the person who did it.....look at his stomach........

----------


## TheDfromGC

genetics like arnolds have to be 1 in 20 million. being that big at 19 is insane judging by those pics and considering his 6'2 height hes gotta be 230 or so.

----------


## ddrew

That pic of DJ standing in the parking lot is unbelieveable, I mean literally, it does not look real, it looks like he standing in front of one of those circus mirrors that makes you look big.

----------


## big daddy k de

GOD DAMN !!! those are some big muthers damn

----------


## jimmibo

Yeah, the DJ pic is morphed... DJ himself said so over at MM, and somebody posted the original pic :-)

Here's the original

Trying to attach....

----------


## goldenFloyd

met world, he is enormous, those pics are great angles. the DJ pics are fakes. sick ass arnold pics wow.

----------


## Sonnie

fuck yeah, guys look at that first Dexter Smith picture (on the beach). Imagine him with bigger traps, bigger pecs, better defined abs and a more overall ripped defined physique. That would be mean - Im saving this pic.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> my favourite offseason pic of all time...look at this fucking beast!!!
> DJ~


OHH MY FUCKING GOD!! That cant be human  :EEK!:

----------


## mmaximus25

> this guy is a fucking animal, but something just doesnt look right here...i mean, is this possible????
> WORLD HARRIS



Friggin A bro... Dexter Smith.... and still a tapper with out prego belly... What are his stats.... need to know...( not saying you knew Tank but is this one of DS jacked too)


And that pick of Friggin Dennis James off season and those legs,,, damn calves are like grape fruits (just read it was morphed.... why do people see the need to fuck with shit like that)yeah all in good fun right... F that

----------


## HybridWideAngle

arnold 19 = me super panzy. People seem to forget that genetics mean alot.  :Crushed:

----------


## Franco Columbo, D.C.

Arnold always was the best...I've always been jealous...lol

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> more at 19


Man it must have been SO cool to look like that when a teen. I mean imagine going through high school like that muther****ing bull. Chicks would be drooling and guys would be jelous. I guess thats where arnie got his ego from  :AaGreen22:

----------


## TCEL300

> Man it must have been SO cool to look like that when a teen. I mean imagine going through high school like that muther****ing bull. Chicks would be drooling and guys would be jelous. I guess thats where arnie got his ego from



yea it was rough..but i dealt with it.....just playn arnold looks freaky for a 19 year old in that pic

----------


## steve0

god dang i hope to look like arnold at 19 when im like 30

----------


## doctorherb

Those pics of World are morphed...Very cool thread

----------


## SVTMuscle*

here's my favorite bulk pic of Dorian 

  :Bbiwin:

----------


## S.P.G

> the man himself, VICK RICHARDS


DAMMMMMMM...

----------


## BIGT50

> my favourite offseason pic of all time...look at this ****ing beast!!!
> DJ~


WHAT PLANET IS HE FROM!! THATS MIND BLOWING.

----------


## steve0

those dudes are ungodly, damn this thread is old

----------


## *Narkissos*

Still an awesome thread tho.. despite it's age

Vicccccccccc Riccccccchards

----------


## DSM4Life

> my favourite offseason pic of all time...look at this ****ing beast!!!
> DJ~


Your favorite ? I tink he looks like $hit . This reminds me of them syntrol (spelling off don't feel like looking up)guys

----------


## decadbal

how did i miss this thread. bump for new additions

----------


## SVTMuscle*

add em bishes!

----------


## gellert32

more pics...wher you find them?

----------


## vacarski

> cutlery!



Is that picture of Jay from a show in Rochester, NY where he was the guest poser?

----------


## mmaximus25

tHIS THREAD IS OLD... I hate Morphed photos... To all that morph pics of already big Fu^king dudes get another punk Bi^ch hobbie. Start masterbating more or something.... get into porn but for fuks sake get a life...

----------


## mmaximus25

> tHIS THREAD IS OLD... I hate Morphed photos... To all that morph pics of already big Fu^king dudes get another punk Bi^ch hobbie. Start masterbating more or something.... get into porn but for fuks sake get a life...



oops misspelled Masturbating... :Aajack:

----------


## pattymac931

loll

----------


## kaorialfred

> here's my favorite bulk pic of Dorian


dude Dorian looks like one of those myosatin cows :AaGreen22:

----------


## benmooreben

> this guy is a ****ing animal, but something just doesnt look right here...i mean, is this possible????
> WORLD HARRIS


i cant stop staring . is this real? :Hmmmm:

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

heres some preist

----------


## ManWhore

these should pics of Arnie, I believe Priest has his own thread.

----------


## mwolffey

dorian looks like a damn beast in that pic...absolutly huge....now when he bulks...he BULKS like a damn man

----------


## Stackt007

Yates is a freakiin monster ! One of my favs back then

----------


## drew24

this is a good thred keep um commin

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

> these should pics of Arnie, I believe Priest has his own thread.



Then why are there so many other bb bulking pics in here?

----------


## IronReload04

> here's my favorite bulk pic of Dorian


i dont know why they insist on wearing speedos. lol

----------


## bor

> Man it must have been SO cool to look like that when a teen. I mean imagine going through high school like that muther****ing bull. Chicks would be drooling and guys would be jelous. I guess thats where arnie got his ego from


Sh!t I never thought of that! Good point! Just IMAGINE!!!!

I'd be arogant as a mofo  :LOL:

----------


## BullDogg20

Dorian is huge in that pic, but i cant help but think that pic looks a little strange to me..lol

----------


## joe2009

dj looked ****in huge never seen an off season pic quite like that one

----------


## DSM4Life

> dj looked ****in huge never seen an off season pic quite like that one


nice move bumping a 2 year old thread, noob.

----------


## joe2009

whats wrong with doin that

----------


## thetank

> dj looked ****in huge never seen an off season pic quite like that one


i realize im the one who posted this thread origonally..but it turns out that pic is doctored. its actually a pic of him like 5 weeks out of contest made too look offseason,but if you look at the real pic, it shows he would probably look even bigger than that if he was that off-season.
and hey, theres nothign wrong with bumping an old thread that kicks f'n ass mayng!!

----------


## joe2009

where do u find pics of bb in off season photos, seen a few vids on youtube but would like to see a stil so i can ave a clear look if that makes sense

----------


## smile

Great Pictures!

----------

